
11 Inspirational Quotes from Leading Freelancers - Calindaniel
http://www.freelancebusinessguide.com/2015/07/11-inspirational-quotes-from-leading-freelancers/
======
HigginsNinja
These are actually really good bits of advice.

~~~
Calindaniel
I was fortunate to have some really smart folks contribute.

